# Looking for a Pac-Man frog



## turtles~forever (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi everyone! I am looking for a Pac-Man frog. I’m still working on setting up the tank and everything, so I would have to pick him or her up later this month, but I’m curious: does anyone here have one that needs rehoming ?

If not, is Josh’s frogs a good place to get one?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 4, 2019)

I do believe that Josh’s frogs is a good place to buy from. I plan to buy mine from them if I ever do.


----------



## Okapizebra (Apr 4, 2019)

I've heard only good things about Josh's frogs but I have no experience with them personally.


----------



## turtles~forever (Apr 4, 2019)

Okay, thanks for the input! I think I’ll go with Josh’s Frogs.


----------

